# Neues Headset fürs Gaming + More / Astro A50 / Astro A40 / Logitech G930 / Alternative



## CryanB (10. Dezember 2013)

*Neues Headset fürs Gaming + More / Astro A50 / Astro A40 / Logitech G930 / Alternative*

Hi Community,

nach stundenlanger Suche bin ich mit den Nerven am Ende und ich hoffe, dass Ihr mir weiterhelfen könnt. Im Moment wird das Thema Sound bei Spielen ja sehr stiefmütterlich behandelt. In den meisten Artikeln gehts hauptsächlich um die Graka. Deswegen hier meine Anfrage:

Ich möchte mein Sounderlebnis bei Spielen (insb. BF4) etwas steigern und habe meine alte Soundblaster X-Fi gegen eine neue Sound Blaster Z umgetauscht. Sie verfügt auch über einen optischen Eingang (Hab gehört, dass optische Anschlüsse den üblichen zu bevorzugen sind, richtig?) und ich möchte diesen gerne nutzen, um die Soundqualität bei Spielen zu maximieren. Schön wäre es auch, die Kopfhörer gelegentlich an meinen IPod (oder gar an die Anlage) anschließen zu können. Die Musik/MP3-Bitrate muss dann soweit es geht hochgeschraubt werden (wie hoch ist da sinnvoll?).

Hier die Soundkarte: Creative Sound Blaster Z Interne Soundkarte: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör

Jetzt suche ich nach einem passenden Headset. Nach meiner Recherche stehen zur Wahl: Das Astro A50, Astro A40 (Kabelgebunden mit MixAmp), Logitech G930 (Wireless) oder eine von Euch emfpohlene Alternative. 

Von der Soundqualität des Astro A50 habe ich viel Gutes gehört. Probleme: Man munkelt über leichtes Rauschen bei Mikro-Einsatz (bei manchen Geräten) und der Akku ist nicht austauschbar. D.h. man kauft ein 299 Euro Headset und nach zwei Jahren intensiver Nutzung muss man das Gerät vielleicht schon kabelgebunden verwenden. Immerhin hat es den passenden optischen Stecker. Und der Preis schreckt mich auch ein wenig ab. Meine Schmerzgrenze wäre eigentlich 200 Euro. Aber wenn es wirklich das Nonplusultra ist, werd ich es mir vielleicht überlegen. Schließlich kann man das Headset weiter verwenden, selbst wenn der PC schon mehrmals ausgetausch wurde.

Das A40 ist kabelgebunden, bietet aber nach meiner Kenntnis einen vergleichbar guten Sound für weniger Geld. 

Das G930 habe ich persönlich ausprobiert und empfinde keine hörbare Verbesserung gegenüber dem jetzt genutzten Razor Headset, dass bald seinen Geist aufgibt. Außerdem war die Akkuleistung nicht überzeugend. 

Gebt mal bitte Eure Erfahrungen und eine Kaufempfehlung ab. Habe ich ein Headset vielleicht zu Unrecht gar nicht berücksichtigt? Bieten nicht Sennheisser und AKG vergleichbare Geräte mit tollem Klang? Ist es vielleicht gar nicht notwendig ein Headset zu kaufen, sondern man sollte sich stattdessen gute Kopfhörer und ein extra-Mikrofon kaufen und das Beste von Beidem zu erhalten?

Hoffe Ihr könnt mir hier mit einer Kaufempfehlung weiterhelfen... 

Hier meine Anforderungen:

- Toller Sound
- Gutes Mikrofon (ggf. als zusätzliches Gerät nebst guten Kopfhörern)
- gern aber nicht notwendig Wireless
- Preis bis max 300 Euro, gern deutlich weniger

VG


----------



## Thallassa (10. Dezember 2013)

CryanB schrieb:


> Hi Community,
> 
> nach stundenlanger Suche bin ich mit den Nerven am Ende und ich hoffe, dass Ihr mir weiterhelfen könnt. Im Moment wird das Thema Sound bei Spielen ja sehr stiefmütterlich behandelt. In den meisten Artikeln gehts hauptsächlich um die Graka. Deswegen hier meine Anfrage:
> 
> ...



Der tausch der soma war nicht sonderlich sinnvoll imho.
Optisch ist analog auch nicht pauschal zu bevorzugen - in vielen fällen ist optisch sogar nicht zu bevorzugen, so beispielsweise in deinem fall.

Die bitrate der dateien hochzuschrauben ist gar nicht sinnvoll. Denn unter "hochschrauben" verstehe ich niedrigere bitraten hochzukonvierteren - = quatsch, da du verlorene daten nicht wiederherstellen kannst. Neu kaufen oder neu rippen ist die devise. Die qualität bzw. Datenrate die sich lohnt, ist hierbei stark von der originalaufnahme abhängig. Pauschal kann aber gesagt werden: min. 192 kb/s bei 16 bit und 44,1 khz. Wenn du platz hast nimmste 320 her, in seltenen fällen lohnen sich auch 448/512 kb/s ogg oder 1024kb/s flac formate.

Um mal zum hauptthema zu kommen: alles, was du dir ausgesucht hast, ist in der kategorie "elektroschrott" und hat mit vernünftigem audio nix zu tun.
Du solltest probehören! Eine sehr gute lösung in dem budgetbereich, wenn sounding und tragekomfort zusagen, ein philips fidelio x1, kombiniert mit einem reloop rhm-10, v-moda boom pro, oder flexibler, einem samson go pro usb mic.


----------



## CryanB (10. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Neues Headset fürs Gaming + More / Astro A50 / Astro A40 / Logitech G930 / Alternative*

Danke für die schnelle Rückmeldung. Als technischer Laie bin ich für solche Tipps dankbar. 

"Optical ist nicht immer sinnvoll" ist notiert... 320er kb/s bei 16 bit und 44,1 khz ist ebenfalls notiert. Werde mein Spotify darauf umstellen und die Musik neu herunterladen bzw. die besten CDs neu rippen. 

Wegen der Soundkarte: Soll ich also nach deinem dafürhalten die Soundblaster Z wieder abbestellen und die alte X-Fi (bestimmt 5 Jahre alt) einbauen? Dachte SBX Surround Sound und 116 db SNR bei der Soundblaster Z überzeugen. War jedenfalls mein Kaufargument. Hättest Du einen Alternativvorschlag? 

Die Philips Fidelio haben gute Wertungen. Schade dass es nicht Wireless ist, aber ich werds mir gründlich überlegen. So wichtig ist Wireless auch nicht. Schließlich denke ich nicht immer ans Aufladen der Akkus und dann hat man wieder keinen Strom mitten im Getümmel. Außerdem ist der Wireless-Sender unpraktisch, wenn man mal die Kopfhörer unterwegs an den Ipod anschließen möchte. Danke für den Tipp. Hier der Link wens interessiert: Philips X1/00 Fidelio Bügel-Kopfhörer: Kopfhörer Preisvergleich - Preise bei idealo.de

Gibts vielleicht eine vergleichbare Alternative zum Philips-Modell?

Hier das Rellop Micro: Reloop RHM-10 Kopfhörer-Mikrofon für Reloop RHP-10 Serie / Kopfhörer mit 3,5mm Klinke Eingang: Amazon.de: Musikinstrumente

Bei den Mikros sehe ich den Nachteil, dass ich auf Push-To-Talk angewiesen bin, da sie keinen An- und Ausschalter haben. Bei den Astro 40er bzw. 50er kann man das Mikro hochklappen und es ist aus. Aber was hilfts, wenn die Soundqualität dafür nicht stimmt...

Ach, hier noch eine Abschlussfrage von einem, der wirklich keine Ahnung hat: Können "normale" Kopfhörer wie das von Phillips auch den Raumklang in Spielen (5.1, 7.1) wiedergeben?


----------



## Kindercola (10. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Neues Headset fürs Gaming + More / Astro A50 / Astro A40 / Logitech G930 / Alternative*

Beyerdynamic DT-880 Edition HiFi-Kopfhrer
soll neutraler wie der X1 spielen(leider noch nie gehört) 
Vorteile des 880: hast eine recht lange Ersatzteilversorgung, glaube Beyer hat Ersatzteile 10-20 Jahre liegen(jedes!)

Der Fidelio X1 hat leider kein Ersatzteilservice, nichts..... nichtmal die Ohrpolster. Jedoch ist dieser sehr wertig verarbeitet(der Dt880 selbstverständlich auch) 
Probehören wäre nicht schlecht wenn du einen Hifiladen in der Nähe hast. Guckst am besten mal auf der Beyerseite über Händlersuche ob da wer gelistet ist. Sonst darfst auch gerne hier deine PLZ posten^^. Thallassa kennt einige gute Läden in Deutschland


----------



## CryanB (10. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Neues Headset fürs Gaming + More / Astro A50 / Astro A40 / Logitech G930 / Alternative*

Man kennt sich also 

PLZ 53129 Bonn, gibt also in Köln um die Ecke einige Beyerdynamic-Händler. 

Bei dem DT-880 gibts ja einige Editionen. Ich gehe davon aus, dass Du die velrinkte 250 Ohm-Version empfiehlst? Sind 250 Ohm für eine PC-Soundkarte nicht zu viel?

Und simuliert die Soundkarte in Spielen den Raumklang?


----------



## Kindercola (10. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Neues Headset fürs Gaming + More / Astro A50 / Astro A40 / Logitech G930 / Alternative*

Leider hab ich absolut keine Ahnung ob deine SoKa einen KHV hat und wie gut dieser ist. Da warten wa lieber auf Fachkommentare 
Creativ hat da ja ihre eigene Software um sowas zu simulieren. Muss man ausprobieren was man dann eher mag. Die einen kommen mit Stereo überhaupt nicht klar und die anderen mögen 5.1 oder 7.1 nicht.


----------



## CryanB (10. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Neues Headset fürs Gaming + More / Astro A50 / Astro A40 / Logitech G930 / Alternative*

Hier der Link zu den Spezifikationen der SoKa: Sound Blaster Z - Sound Blaster - Creative Labs (Deutschland)


----------



## CryanB (10. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Neues Headset fürs Gaming + More / Astro A50 / Astro A40 / Logitech G930 / Alternative*

Hier der Link zum V moda boom pro Mikro: BoomPro Microphone - V-MODA

Er hat also einen Ein- und Ausschalter. Prima. So bin ich nicht auf Push-To-Talk angewiesen. Haben denn die BT-880 KH einen Anschluss dafür? Konnte das nicht auf den Screenshots erkennen. Oder wie bringt man das Mikro sonst an den Kopfhörern an? Kabelbinder?


----------



## Thallassa (10. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Neues Headset fürs Gaming + More / Astro A50 / Astro A40 / Logitech G930 / Alternative*



CryanB schrieb:


> Wegen der Soundkarte: Soll ich also nach deinem dafürhalten die  Soundblaster Z wieder abbestellen und die alte X-Fi (bestimmt 5 Jahre  alt) einbauen? Dachte SBX Surround Sound und 116 db SNR bei der  Soundblaster Z überzeugen. War jedenfalls mein Kaufargument. Hättest Du  einen Alternativvorschlag?


Technische Daten stellen, insbesondere bei Audioprodukten, selten Kaufargumente dar. Was sich mies misst, muss nicht schlecht klingen und was sich gut misst, muss auch nicht gut klingen.
So, wie ich das verstehe suchst du ja erst nach einem neuen Kopfhörer - werden Lautsprecher angeschlossen? Wenn ja, welche?
Allgemein aber suchst du ja auch bei einer PC-Zusammenstellung erst Prozessor und Grafikkarte heraus, bevor du dich entscheidest, welches Netzteil du nimmst. Genauso bei Kopfhörern und Soundkarte. Man sollte zuerst wissen, welcher Kopfhörer angeschlossen wird, danach kann man die Soundkarte je nach Bedarf abstimmen. Die SB-Z ist natürlich besser als die X-Fi, aber im Bereich der Soundkarten /DACs/Amps in diesem Preisbereich nicht die #1 Wahl. Sie hat auch einen integrierten Verstärker, allerdings ist dieser nicht so stark. 
Aber bis auf weiteres würde ich erstmal die Bestellung stornieren - wenn feststeht, was angeschlossen wird, kann man immer noch eine gute Lösung finden.



> Gibts vielleicht eine vergleichbare Alternative zum Philips-Modell?


Ja, natürlich. Kindercola hat bereits mit dem DT-880 (leichte Badewanne, kühl, heller) eine der Alternativen genannt. Weitere wären die AKG K612 (wärmer, leichte Bassanhebung, neutral) und AKG K701 (sehr neutral, kalt, flach), Beyerdynamic DT-990 (starke Badewanne) oder V-Moda Crossfade M-100 (Bassprügel mit teils angehobenen, teils rezessiven Höhen, Mittenbleed der je nach Quelle mehr oder weniger stark ist, sehr große, aber teils deplazierte Bühne) bzw. Beyerdynamic Custom One Pro (Bass von "leicht" bis "extrem" Einstellbar, leicht rezessive Höhen), wenn es ein (geschlossener) Bassprügel sein muss. Allgemein aber ist natürlich Probehören angeraten, man kann sich auch im eigenen Geschmack mal täuschen. (zB "Ich will nen Bassprügel" und dann hört man nen neutralen und findet den auf einmal besser, etc.)
Probehören kannst du zB im Kölner Music Store sehr gut, oder bei Madooma in Dortmund. In Bonn müsste ich mal nachschauen, Beyerdynamic hat aber auch ne Händlersuche (Ebenso Denon, da sind nochmal andere Händler gelistet) und du könntest dir anschauen, was es sonst noch in der Nähe gibt.



> Bei den Mikros sehe ich den Nachteil, dass ich auf Push-To-Talk  angewiesen bin, da sie keinen An- und Ausschalter haben. Bei den Astro  40er bzw. 50er kann man das Mikro hochklappen und es ist aus. Aber was  hilfts, wenn die Soundqualität dafür nicht stimmt...


Vorab kann ich dir sagen dass das Reloop einen Adapter (3,5mm Klinke auf 6,35mm Klinke männlich) dabei hat, welcher einen Stummschalter dabei hat. Ein Freund von mir hat das Teil, ich werde ihn, wenn ich heute drandenke, mal bitten es auszutesten ob sich das Mikro auch beim hochklappen ausschaltet. 
Beim V-Moda Mikro weiß ich es nicht, beim Samson hast du, soweit ich gesehen habe, an/aus-Schalter direkt am Mikro.



> Ach, hier noch eine Abschlussfrage von einem, der wirklich keine Ahnung  hat: Können "normale" Kopfhörer wie das von Phillips auch den Raumklang  in Spielen (5.1, 7.1) wiedergeben?


Du hast zwei Möglichkeiten: Entweder einen Kopfhörer mit 3 - 5 Treibern pro Seite. Das bringt schon gutes Surroundgefühl auf, geht aber zu starken Kosten der Klangqualität
Die andere Möglichkeit ist die, welche Häufiger genutzt wird (auch natürlich von unseren nicht so beliebten Gaming-Headset-Herstellern) - Surroundsimulation. Auf das Stereosignal des Kopfhörers/Headsets wird ein Surroundsignal hochgerechnet, welches eine genauere Ortung ermöglicht oder ermöglichen soll. In der Praxis ist dies aber, soweit ich mitbekommen habe, auch vom Spiel abhängig. Brauchen tut man das mit einem hochwertigen Kopfhörer sicherlich nicht, denn dieser hat (wahrscheinlich und modellabhängig) eine gute Räumlichkeit und Differenzierung in der Richtung der eigenen Klänge. Schwierig wird's immer bei Klängen die zB 1 Meter schräg über dir kommen sollen, da versagt auch mal ne Surroundsimulation. Ganz in Stereo wird es zB mit AMD's True Audio gehen, welches per Stereosignal eine (nach ersten Höreindrücken/Tests) ausgezeichnete Ortung und sozusagen "Surroundsimulation" bietet. Allerdings sind afaik noch keine Spiele mit AMD TA draußen. 
Objektiv gesehen bringt eine Surroundsimulation mehr, als Stereo. Subjektiv gesehen braucht man es finde ich nicht, vielen missfällt dann auch die Verfälschung des Klangbildes.



CryanB schrieb:


> Hier der Link zum V moda boom pro Mikro: BoomPro Microphone - V-MODA
> 
> Er hat also einen Ein- und Ausschalter. Prima. So bin ich nicht auf  Push-To-Talk angewiesen. Haben denn die BT-880 KH einen Anschluss dafür?  Konnte das nicht auf den Screenshots erkennen. Oder wie bringt man das  Mikro sonst an den Kopfhörern an? Kabelbinder?


 
Mikros wie das Boom Pro oder das RHM-10 von Reloop schließt man in der Buchse eines Kopfhörers an, der ein austauschbares Kabel bietet - der DT880/DT990, AKG K701 und K612 haben diese Möglichkeit zB nicht.
Normalerweise müsste es aber so klappen, dass man das Mikro (wenn man denn eines der beiden nun nehmen will/muss, gibt ja Alternativen) mit Kabelbinder an solch einem KH festmacht und dann eben nur die Mikrofonbuchse bzw den Stecker verwendet. Ich lass das heute Abend mal mittesten, wenn ich dazu komme.

Ansonsten gibt es für KH die kein solch austauschbare wie die X1/M100/COP besitzen auch das erwähnte http://www.samsontech.com/samson/products/microphones/usb-microphones/gomic/ oder zB auch das http://geizhals.at/de/zalman-zm-mic1-mikrofon-a115709.html oder dem http://www.modmic.com/ - neben den natürlich gängigen Standmikrofonen, die es ja auch in so ziemlich allen Preisklassen gibt - von unwahrscheinlich billig bis unbezahlbar teuer.


----------



## Kindercola (10. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Neues Headset fürs Gaming + More / Astro A50 / Astro A40 / Logitech G930 / Alternative*

Funktioniert leider nicht mit dem DT880, weil der kein austauschbares Kabel besitzt. Beim Fidelio X1 würde es aber klappen .

Achja deine SoKa soll einen KHV von 600 Ohm haben. Sollte also genügend Kraft da sein um beide gut anzutreiben


----------



## Thallassa (10. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Neues Headset fürs Gaming + More / Astro A50 / Astro A40 / Logitech G930 / Alternative*



Kindercola schrieb:


> Funktioniert leider nicht mit dem DT880, weil der kein austauschbares Kabel besitzt. Beim Fidelio X1 würde es aber klappen .
> Achja deine SoKa soll einen KHV von 600 Ohm haben. Sollte also genügend Kraft da sein um beide gut anzutreiben



Nein, nicht zwingend. Bis 600 Ohm ist leider auch nur eine Spezifikation, nicht aber eine Garantie, dass der Kopfhörer auch vernünftig angetrieben wird. Es kann natürlich Geschmackssache sein, Dynamikeinbrüche beim Spiel hinzunehmen oder gar zu mögen, aber die SB-Z wird weitab davon entfernt sein, diverse 600 (oder drunter) Ohm Kopfhörer anzutreiben. Allerdings bin ich nicht der richtige Kerl dafür um das Thema sehr ausführlich darzulegen. 
"Bis 600 Ohm" können auch diverse Mainboards mit einem einzigen lausigen Operationsverstärker schon, aber wenn das schon reichen würde, gäbe es nicht lauter Amps/Dacs in weitaus höheren Preisklassen mit weitaus mehr Operationsverstärkern. (Achtung: Die Anzahl ist natürlich nicht zwingend ausschlaggebend)
Noch dazu ist die Angabe der Impedanz beim Kopfhörer bei weitem nicht alles. Auch der Kennschallpegel spielt dabei eine wichtige Rolle. So lässt sich zB der 250 Ohm-Kopfhörer bei 100db Kennschallpegel wesentlich schwerer antreiben, als der Kopfhörer mit 250 Ohm Impedanz und einem Kennschallpegel von 110db. Um das mal noch etwas weiter auszuführen, zB wären auch 16 Ohm @ 50db (rein theoretisch) viel schwerer anzutreiben, als 600 Ohm @ 130 db.
Dazu kommt es natürlch auch auf die Technik der Kopfhörer an (Magnetostat, Dynamisch, Diaphragma etc. etc.) und letztendlich variiert die Impedanz ja auch je nach gerade abzuspielender Frequenz. Dazu sollte auch noch die Spannung, welche benötigt wird kommen.





			
				Thallassa schrieb:
			
		

> Vorab kann ich dir sagen dass das Reloop einen Adapter (3,5mm Klinke auf  6,35mm Klinke männlich) dabei hat, welcher einen Stummschalter dabei  hat. Ein Freund von mir hat das Teil, ich werde ihn, wenn ich heute  drandenke, mal bitten es auszutesten ob sich das Mikro auch beim  hochklappen ausschaltet.


Das geht übrigens nicht. Hochklappen schaltet das Reloop-Mikro nicht stumm.



			
				Thallassa schrieb:
			
		

> Normalerweise müsste es aber so klappen, dass man das Mikro (wenn man  denn eines der beiden nun nehmen will/muss, gibt ja Alternativen) mit  Kabelbinder an solch einem KH festmacht und dann eben nur die  Mikrofonbuchse bzw den Stecker verwendet. Ich lass das heute Abend mal  mittesten, wenn ich dazu komme.


Das hingegen, wie vermutet, klappt.


----------



## CryanB (10. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Neues Headset fürs Gaming + More / Astro A50 / Astro A40 / Logitech G930 / Alternative*

Danke. Sensationelle Beratung!

Das DT880 und die von AKG scheiden für mich aus, weil das Kabel nicht austauschbar ist. Man soll mich im Teamspeak sehr gut verstehen, daher ist es mir wichtig, dass das Mikro vor dem Mund (z.B. Reloop) und nicht irgendwo auf Schulterhöhe (z.B. Zalman) hängt. Aufgrund der offenen Bauform des 701 würde ich ausserdem Zugmitreisenden oder meiner Freundin gehörig auf die Nerven gehen. 

Dann bleiben das Fidelio X1, das V-Moda 100 und das Custom One Pro. Das Fidelio scheidet wegen der fehlenden Austauschbarkeit der Ohrmuscheln aus. Ich vertraue da auf Kindercolas Ratschlag bzgl. der Ersatzteile und ich möchte die teuren Kopfhörer nicht nach zwei Jahren wegwerfen müssen. Wobei, vielleicht rede ich mir hier das Problem nur groß. Das Custom One Pro sieht sehr nach Plastik aus. Dann bleibt eigentlich nur das V-Moda M-100, dass mir optisch nicht ans Herz gewachsen ist (den Hörtest werde ich wohl noch im Laden in Köln machen). Schade, AKG wäre mir lieber gewesen. Das Fidelio habe ich auch noch nicht ganz ausgeschlossen. Ist immerhin 45 Euro günstiger.

Boxen werden keine angeschlossen. 

Angenommen ich entscheide mich für die V-Moda 100, die Fidelio oder doch die DT-880 (Ich tendiere wegen dem getrennten Kabel, dem Preis-Leistungs-Verhältnis und der Optik stark zu Fidelio): Was für eine Soundkarte für unter 100 Euro wird denn statt der Soundblaster Z emfpohlen? Die hier? http://www.amazon.de/ASUS-U7-Extern...&qid=1386698102&sr=8-1&keywords=asus+xonar+u7


----------



## CryanB (10. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Neues Headset fürs Gaming + More / Astro A50 / Astro A40 / Logitech G930 / Alternative*

Ach, und last but not least fürs Verständnis: Wieso ist die optische Verbindung in meiner Situation schlecht?


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (10. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Neues Headset fürs Gaming + More / Astro A50 / Astro A40 / Logitech G930 / Alternative*

Eher ein FiiO E10 Olympus, aber das am besten nochmal fragen wenn du den KH hast. Der COP ist ganz und gar nicht billig, er wirkt im Gegenteil sehr wertig ist gut verarbeitet. Aber Den X1 solltest du dir trzd. mal anschauen. Er ist offen, hat somit eine größere Bühne, dichtet dafür die Aussengeräusche nicht so gut ab. Achja, bezüglich der Optik, du hast das Ding aufm Kopf nicht vor der Nase ^^

Wenn man die Ohrpolster pfleglich behandelt werden die sicher nicht so schnell kaputtgehen, auch lange halten. Ich würde sogar sagen das man sowas später reparieren kann, wenn es keine Ersatzteile gibt, es gibt sicher ein Sattler der dir auf die DInger einen neuen Bezug machen kann (Nicht erwiesen, nur meine Denkansätze). Alles andere wird bei normaler Benutzung sehr warscheinlich nicht kaputtgehen, er wird sicher nicht ausseinanderbrechen wie so manche Plastikheadsets


----------



## CryanB (10. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Neues Headset fürs Gaming + More / Astro A50 / Astro A40 / Logitech G930 / Alternative*

Offene Kopfhörer kommen leider nicht in Frage. Dafür störe ich zu viel meine Nachbarschaft. Meine Freundin würde mir an die Gurgel gehen. Und ich bin viel auf Dienstreise, möchte aber nicht unbedingt, dass jeder meinen Musikgeschmack kennt 

Bezüglich des FiiO E10 Olympus: ich weiß nicht, ob das für meinen Verwendungszweck etwas ist. Nach meinem Verständnis ist das nur ein Kopfhörerverstärker. Ich suche ja eine soundkarte mit mikroeingang und simuliertem 7.1 Sound für BF4.


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (10. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Neues Headset fürs Gaming + More / Astro A50 / Astro A40 / Logitech G930 / Alternative*

Quatsch das ist ein DAC, 7.1 brauchste nicht, und Mic kommt in den Onboard Anschluss.

Warum sagst du sowas nicht von Anfang an das du die KH Mobil nutzen willst, nicht jeden von den o.g. kann man mobil am Handy betreiben.

Offene KH sind jetzt ja nicht so das deine Nachbarn ausm Bett fallen, das ist halt nur etwas durchlässiger... 

Für Mobilen Einsatz ist der COP Ideal.


----------



## Kindercola (10. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Neues Headset fürs Gaming + More / Astro A50 / Astro A40 / Logitech G930 / Alternative*

Als externe Soundkarte kann man die Xonar u7 empfehlen. Die kann das simulieren


----------



## CryanB (10. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Neues Headset fürs Gaming + More / Astro A50 / Astro A40 / Logitech G930 / Alternative*

Ob ich die KH am iPhone nutze, weiß ich noch nicht. An der Anlage bestimmt. Außerdem nutze ich ja auch einen Laptop (hoffe da kommt mehr Leistung aus dem Anschluss). Ich möchte es jedenfalls nicht ausschließen. Als Laie bin ich davon ausgegangen, dass es da nur auf den richtigen Stecker ankommt. Wieder etwas gelernt. 

Ich gebe Euch jedenfalls Recht, dass die obigen Headsets von Astro und Soundblastet keine ernsthafte Konkurrenz darstellen. 

Ok, dann schaue ich mir die Xonar und die COP genauer an.


----------



## Darkseth (10. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Neues Headset fürs Gaming + More / Astro A50 / Astro A40 / Logitech G930 / Alternative*

Nur falls es dich interessiert, Lies mal ab dem Post hier: Astro A 40 oder Astro A 50 ? - Seite 5 - ComputerBase Forum
Der User war mit nem A-50 unzufrieden, und ihm wurde ein DT 880 angeraten  Solch ein ergebnis dürfte dich auch erwarten (natürlich nicht nur mit dem dt 880, sondern jedem guten Kopfhörer in dem Preisbereich), wenn du sonst nur gaming headsets kennst 

Die Simuliation brauchst du nicht, denn BF hat seine eigene "surround simulation". Die funktioniert erfahrungsgemäß besser und sauberer, als die der Asus U7 (hab ne Phoebus, die die selbe Software hat, und ich finde die reine Ortung da schlechter als beim BF3 eigenen headphone modus.

Den CoP würde ich persönlich mit dem DT 770 Pro vergleichen ^^


----------



## Jeanboy (10. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Neues Headset fürs Gaming + More / Astro A50 / Astro A40 / Logitech G930 / Alternative*

Einen E17 kannst du auch am Handy betreiben


----------



## CryanB (10. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Neues Headset fürs Gaming + More / Astro A50 / Astro A40 / Logitech G930 / Alternative*

Ja, kenne nur billige Gaming Headsets. Deswegen freue ich misch schon auf die Umstellung. Auch wenn es etwas dauert. Nur ist die Auswahl so groß.


----------



## CryanB (10. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Neues Headset fürs Gaming + More / Astro A50 / Astro A40 / Logitech G930 / Alternative*

So, Soundblaster Z ist abbestellt. Hoffe, dass ich den ganzen Software-Schnickschnak wirklich nicht benötige. Als Laie und Konsument, dem man eine Creative-Gehirnwäsche verpasst hat, glaube ich an die vielen Symbole. Sehe jetzt mehrere tolle Möglichkeiten: 

Variante a: ASUS Xonar U7 Externe 7.1 + Philips Fidelio X1/00 + Reloop RHM-10 Preis 292 Euro
Variante b: FiiO Alpen E17, DT-770 Pro 250 Ohm, Zalman ZM-MIC1 Preis 310 Euro
Variante c: ASUS Xonar U7 Externe 7.1, Beyerdynamic DT 880 250 Ohm, Zalman ZM-MIC1 Preis Preis 315 Euro
Variante d: ASUS Xonar U7 Externe 7.1, Beyerdynamic CUSTOM ONE PRO, Reloop RHM-10 Preis 276 Euro

Berücksichtigt man nun meine Schwerpunkte "Gaming", "nicht die Umgebung mit Knalleffekten nerven", Mikro in Mundnähe, Mikro-Ausschalt-Taste, Soundstärkenregler (am Xonar, sonst nur über Software/Tastatur), eher seltener Anschluss der Kopfhörer an der Stereoanlage und letztendlich der Preis, meine ich, dass ich mit Variante d am Besten fahre. Wie seht ihr das? Vorschläge oder andere Kombinationen von bis zu 320 Euro sind willkommen. Oder sollte ich ein paar mehr Euro in die Hand nehmen? Getreu dem Motto "Wer billig kauft, kauft zwei mal.". Bin sehr gespannt auf Eure Rückmeldung!


----------



## Darkseth (10. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Neues Headset fürs Gaming + More / Astro A50 / Astro A40 / Logitech G930 / Alternative*

wieso ist bei b der E17 drin?
Wenn Die U7 beim DT 880 funktioniert, tut sie das genau so beim dt 770. Beide kommen gleich laut.

Bei den Kopfhörern: Da hast du nun 4 verschiedene. Ob ein offener Hörer zu viele geräusche rauslässt.. musst du ausprobieren. Eig stört es höchstens, wenn jemand im selben Raum ist, und ruhe will.
ansonsten würd ich evtl den dt 770 und dt 880 vergleichen.
Da hast du einmal geschlossen + bassbetont, und offen + natürlicher. Also 2 sehr unterschiedliche. Damit hörst du sowohl, ob du bassbetont oder natürlich magst, und ob du offen oder geschlossen willst.

Bei der Soundkarte gehts auch.. U7 wenn du features willst, E10/E17 (der E10 wäre für 70€ auch schon besser als U7, der E17 hat aber noch mehr features und anschlüsse) wenn du keine simulationen etc brauchst.

Mikro stummschalter  findest du nicht. Da fällt mir nur die Asus Phoebus ein mit Tischbox, in der ist nämlich ein Mikro Stummschalter verbaut.


----------



## Thallassa (10. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Neues Headset fürs Gaming + More / Astro A50 / Astro A40 / Logitech G930 / Alternative*

Du meintest doch vorhin, dass kein offener Kopfhörer in Frage kommt? Wieso nun doch wieder offene in der Auswahl?
den E17 würde ich nicht berücksichtigen, lieber den E17 nehmen, es sei denn du musst son portablen Amp wirklich am Smartphone dabei haben. iPhone (ab 4) klingen allgemein im DAC-Part recht gut und können für den mobilen Einsatz gedachte Kopfhörer gut antreiben - der DT770 is nix für unterwegs und imho muss man den nicht wirklich berücksichtigen, der COP liegt auf'm gleichen Niveau.
Wieso ist jetzt der V-Moda Crossfade aus der Auswahl rausgeflogen? Zumal der (theoretisch) bereits ein Headset ist. (Mikrofon im Kabel integriert, Anschluss muss aber für PCs per Adapter bedient werden)
Die Varianten würde ich so aufstellen: FiiO E10 oder ASUS Xonar U7 (Wenn mehr Anschlüsse + Surround (wobei Razer Surround auch mit FiiO funktioniert) + irgend ein Kopfhörer + bevorzugte Mikro-Variante.
FiiO = besserer Klang
ASUS U7 = mehr Anschlussmöglichkeiten

Wenn jetzt nur noch geschlossene KH berücksichtigt werden, schmeiße ich mal noch den http://geizhals.at/de/sennheiser-momentum-505630-a841781.html , den Focal Spirit One Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland und den Focal Spirit Professional Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland in den Raum.
Sind alle wärmer/neutraler mit leichter Bassanhebung.


----------



## BloodySuicide (10. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Neues Headset fürs Gaming + More / Astro A50 / Astro A40 / Logitech G930 / Alternative*



Kindercola schrieb:


> Achja deine SoKa soll einen KHV von 600 Ohm haben. Sollte also genügend Kraft da sein um beide gut anzutreiben



Schwachsinn... Der DT880 hat zwar 250Ohm, ist aber leicht anzutreiben. Selbst ne normale Soundkarte ohne KHV bringt die Beyer auf gute Lautstärke.
Zum Zocken ist der 990 allerdings besser, da er eine größere Bühnendarstellung hat. Man muss allerdings auch die Vor und Nachteile der offenen Bauweise bedenken. Für 150€ gibts den schon als Pro-Variante

gute Kombi:
Pro-Ject Head Box S USB (ca 150€)
beyerdynamic DT 990 PRO (ca 150€)

Wenn es unbedingt geschlossen sein soll, würde ich mal bei Shure reinschnuppern.


----------



## Darkseth (10. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Neues Headset fürs Gaming + More / Astro A50 / Astro A40 / Logitech G930 / Alternative*

der DT 990 mehr bühne als dt 880? das bezweifle ich.. Zumal der dt 880 allein durch seine neutralere feinere abstimmung besser geeignet sein dürfte (wenn man schon solche minimale unterschiede erwähnt)  Bzw bereits schon ein AKG K612 Pro


----------



## BloodySuicide (11. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Neues Headset fürs Gaming + More / Astro A50 / Astro A40 / Logitech G930 / Alternative*

Ich krankes Schwein bin mal mit selbst geschnittenen Gamings-Sounds in HiFi-laden und hab explizit sowas mal verglichen. Der 990 ist besser 
Ich bevorzuge aber auch den 990 gegenüber dem T90


----------



## Darkseth (11. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Neues Headset fürs Gaming + More / Astro A50 / Astro A40 / Logitech G930 / Alternative*

Oha :O interessant zu wissen.


----------



## CryanB (11. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Neues Headset fürs Gaming + More / Astro A50 / Astro A40 / Logitech G930 / Alternative*

Habe mich nun auf COP, E10 und Reloop festgelegt. Gründe: Geschlossene Bauweise, Kabel und Muscheln austauschbar, Mikro direkt am Mund, E10 bietet eine gute Qualität und das Set bleibt Preiswert. Macht das für Euch so Sinn?

Hier mein Entscheidung, damit Ihr das besser nachvollziehen könnt: DT 880er, DT 990, Fidelio, V-Moda und die Sennheisser fallen raus, weil sie entweder offen sind, oder mein Budget sprengen würden (insb. die Sennheisser Momentum mit rund 250 Euro). An der Qualität der ganzen Kopfhörer zweifel ich nicht. Die DT 990 und die von V-Moda gefallen mir auch sehr gut. Aber die offene Bauweise beim DT 990 Pro (außerdem lässt sich das kabel nicht abnehmen) und der etwas höhere Preis beim V-Moda waren Ausschlusskriterien. 

Vor der Bestellung habe ich noch zwei weitere Fragen an Euch: Die COP haben eine Impedanz von 16 Ohm. Ist das ein Problem? Haupteinsatzzweck ist ja Gaming zu Hause. Sollten es dann nicht doch Kopfhörer mit 250 Ohm werden (dann doch die 990er Pro und schon jetzt anfangen wegen dem "Krach" die Freundin zu besänftigen)? Vielleicht gibts bei der geringen Impedanz unangenehmens Hintergrundrauschen? 

Und fürs Gaming und Fernsehen: Ich schließe das E10 und das Mikro direkt an meine noname Onboard-Soundkarte (kann auch die alte Soundblaster X-Fi nutzen wenn Ihr meint, dass das besser ist) und das E10 sorgt für die gute Soundqualität. Bei BF4 stelle ich dann in den Audiooptionen Headphones ein, um den Surroundklang zu haben. Bei Filmen mache ich das im Win-DVD oder dem Mediaplayer ebenfalls. 

Optional hätte ich vielleicht noch die Möglichkeit meinen glaub 15 Jahre alten aber zumindest damals sehr guten Sony Verstärker zu nutzen. Aber wie schließe ich das Ding blos an den PC  Oder wie hört Ihr zuhause Musik? Mit welchen Kopfhörern und welcher Stereoanlage? Wahrscheinlich ist das ein Thema für den nächsten Thread...


----------



## Darkseth (11. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Neues Headset fürs Gaming + More / Astro A50 / Astro A40 / Logitech G930 / Alternative*

Hintergrundrauschen gibts höchstens mit empfindlichen in-ears und einer nicht sauberen Soundkarte. Bei Kopfhörer dürfte es komplett still sein.

Ein einziges Problem sähe ich nur beim Reloop RHM 10 kabel. Wenn es sich unten in Kopfhörer + Mikro aufspaltet, könnte der abstand zwischen beiden nicht groß genug sein. Beim Fiio E10 müsstest du hier nämlich den Kofhörer am Fiio Anstecken, und das Mikro am Onboard.
Alternative hier könnte die Asus U7 sein. Einziges manko an der wäre der schwächere KHV verglichen zum Fiio E10. Aber das ist hinfällig beim Custom One Pro, da ist die U7 mehr als laut genug.


----------



## Thallassa (11. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Neues Headset fürs Gaming + More / Astro A50 / Astro A40 / Logitech G930 / Alternative*



BloodySuicide schrieb:


> Ich bevorzuge aber auch den 990 gegenüber dem T90


 Dito 



CryanB schrieb:


> Habe mich nun auf COP, E10 und Reloop festgelegt.  Gründe: Geschlossene Bauweise, Kabel und Muscheln austauschbar, Mikro  direkt am Mund, E10 bietet eine gute Qualität und das Set bleibt  Preiswert. Macht das für Euch so Sinn?
> 
> Hier mein Entscheidung, damit Ihr das besser nachvollziehen könnt: DT  880er, DT 990, Fidelio, V-Moda und die Sennheisser fallen raus, weil sie  entweder offen sind, oder mein Budget sprengen würden (insb. die  Sennheisser Momentum mit rund 250 Euro). An der Qualität der ganzen  Kopfhörer zweifel ich nicht. Die DT 990 und die von V-Moda gefallen mir  auch sehr gut. Aber die offene Bauweise beim DT 990 Pro (außerdem lässt  sich das kabel nicht abnehmen) und der etwas höhere Preis beim V-Moda  waren Ausschlusskriterien.


Ja, aber du warst noch nicht beim Probehören - vielleicht überzeugt dich ja auch der ein oder andere zu einem leicht höheren Preis. 
Oder die Freundin lässt einen offenen KH zu und toleriert das. Weil es ist ja nicht so, als ob man normale Lautsprecher aufm Schädel hätte, das ist eigentlich relativ leise. Kann man ja vielleicht sogar beim Probehören schon ausloten



> Vor der Bestellung habe ich noch zwei weitere Fragen an Euch: Die COP  haben eine Impedanz von 16 Ohm. Ist das ein Problem? Haupteinsatzzweck  ist ja Gaming zu Hause. Sollten es dann nicht doch Kopfhörer mit 250 Ohm  werden (dann doch die 990er Pro und schon jetzt anfangen wegen dem  "Krach" die Freundin zu besänftigen)? Vielleicht gibts bei der geringen  Impedanz unangenehmens Hintergrundrauschen?


Niedrige Impedanzen sind bei Kopfhörern selten ein Problem, bei in-ears (ganz anderes Thema) kann das uU anders aussehen. Anhand der Impedanz lässt sich auch keine Eignung des KHs für einen speziellen klanglichen Zweck ausloten, höchstens eine Einteilung in "mobil" und "nicht mobil"



> Und fürs Gaming und Fernsehen: Ich schließe das E10 und das Mikro direkt  an meine noname Onboard-Soundkarte (kann auch die alte Soundblaster  X-Fi nutzen wenn Ihr meint, dass das besser ist) und das E10 sorgt für  die gute Soundqualität. Bei BF4 stelle ich dann in den Audiooptionen  Headphones ein, um den Surroundklang zu haben. Bei Filmen mache ich das  im Win-DVD oder dem Mediaplayer ebenfalls.


Nein. Der FiiO E10 ist, wie die U7, ein USB-Verstärker. Die Dinger ersetzen deine OnBoard-Soundkarte und du gehst dort dann in die jeweiligen line ins/outs. Bei BF4 geht das ja laut anderen Usern, bei Filmen wäre es mir neu dass es was bringt. Da wäre dann wieder Dolby Headphone der ASUS U7 gefragt, oder eben die Razer Surround-Software.



> Optional hätte ich vielleicht noch die Möglichkeit meinen glaub 15 Jahre  alten aber zumindest damals sehr guten Sony Verstärker zu nutzen. Aber  wie schließe ich das Ding blos an den PC
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Welchen Sony AMP hast du denn? Modellnummer hilft weiter, auch ggf bei der Findung des Anschlusses am PC.
Zuhause Musik hören ist ein anderes Thema. Es steht so in diversen Signaturen oder in Threads wie http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/s...wieviel-haben-eure-lautsprecher-gekostet.html


----------



## Kindercola (11. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Neues Headset fürs Gaming + More / Astro A50 / Astro A40 / Logitech G930 / Alternative*



Thallassa schrieb:


> Dito
> 
> 
> Ja, aber du warst noch nicht beim Probehören - vielleicht überzeugt dich ja auch der ein oder andere zu einem leicht höheren Preis.
> ...


 
Hatte das Thema mit meiner Freundin auch durch . Sie wollte auch am liebsten das nichts nach außen gelangt. Aber so laut ist es wirklich nicht(hängt natürlich auch von der Lautstärke ab, wie du gerne Musik hörtst  )
Aber im Endeffekt hat sie sich doch gut damit abgefunden


----------



## CryanB (11. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Neues Headset fürs Gaming + More / Astro A50 / Astro A40 / Logitech G930 / Alternative*

Xonar (macht mir das Leben mit Surroundsound bei Spielen/Filmen leichter), V-Moda M-100 und das Reloop sind bestellt. Sollten mir die V-Moda nicht gefallen, werden entweder die COP oder doch die offenen DT 990 Pro bestellt (obwohl dort das Kabel nicht abgetrennt werden kann und das Mikro dann irgendwo auf Schulternhöhe hängen würde). Hoffentlich stimmen Sound und Komfort. Hätte den KH gern hier in Köln getestet, aber der kostet hier satte 279 Euro im Laden. Finde es etwas unfair im Laden zu testen und dann online zu bestellen. 

Entscheidungsgründe für die M-100: Soundbewertung von Käufern sehr gut, robust, Kabel entfernbar, Ohrmuscheln austauschbar, Reloop hängt direkt vor dem Mund, KH ist gut verstaubar für den Transport in der mitgelieferten Tasche, guter Sound Unterwegs am iPhone (will ich hoffen ) und letztendlich ein Angebot für 219 Euro. 

Kabellos wäre natürlich optimal, aber man kann für das Budget nicht alles haben... Jedenfalls bin ich mit der Kaufentscheidung schon jetzt zufriedener als mit den Astro50. 

Danke für die Beratung!


----------



## Thallassa (11. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Neues Headset fürs Gaming + More / Astro A50 / Astro A40 / Logitech G930 / Alternative*

Vergiss nicht, dass du bei V-Moda 5 Jahre Garantie hast und, wenn du die Seriennummer bei V-Moda registrierst, deinen Kopfhörer zum Immortal Life Program (Sowie Gratis-Musikdownloads und so'n Kram, aber das ist alles kontemporärer Progressive House/Trance-"Müll" (Geschmackssache, ich verteufel das Zeug weil ich musikalisch in der Jahrtausendwende hänge)) anmelden kannst, wodurch du, solange V-Moda als Firma existiert und dein Kopfhörer nach Ablauf der Garantie hopps geht, das gleiche oder nächstbessere Nachfolgermodell deines Kopfhörers neu zum halben Preis des damaligen Kaufpreises des ursprünglichen Kopfhörers kaufen kannst.

Angenommen dein M-100 geht in 7 Jahren kaputt, kriegst du also einen M-100 oder eben dessen Nachfolger für 110€

Achso, was mir gerade auffällt (ich hatte das soweit ich weiß sogar mal erwähnt, bin mir aber nicht sicher ob das nicht ein anderer Thread war)
Das Reloop RHM-10 passt nicht in den Crossfade M-100! Du musst, wenn du das Reloop nimmst und den M-100 behältst, das Reloop zurechtschneiden (Plastik um den Stecker weg) damit es durch die Buchse des V-Moda passt.
Oder du kaufst dir eben das Boom-Pro Mic von V-Moda, was ja eigens für die Crossfades gedacht ist. Oder du holst dir übergangsweise ein solches Kabel: http://v-moda.com/voip-pc-mic-adapter/ (gibt's auch von anderen Herstellern) -> Damit nimmst du das Headset-Kabel vom V-Moda (das kurze schwarze, welches mitgeliefert ist, hat ein Mikro integriert) und steckst den Adapter an, damit kannst du dann das bereits integrierte mitgelieferte Mikro am PC nutzen.


----------



## CryanB (11. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Neues Headset fürs Gaming + More / Astro A50 / Astro A40 / Logitech G930 / Alternative*

Ok. Hab das Mikro schon bestellt. Werde es stornieren. Wie gesagt, lege ich viel wert darauf, dass man mich im Teamspeak auch beim Flüstern gut versteht. Deswegen hole ich mir noch das boompro und stelle es direkt vor die Lippen als würde ich es verschlucken wollen. Eine Idee, wo ich das beziehen kann? Finde nur ausländische Anbieter.

Und bezüglich der Garantie des Herstellers bin ich baff. V-Moda hält wohl viel von seinen Produkten.


----------



## Thallassa (11. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Neues Headset fürs Gaming + More / Astro A50 / Astro A40 / Logitech G930 / Alternative*



CryanB schrieb:


> Ok. Hab das Mikro schon bestellt. Werde es stornieren. Wie gesagt, lege ich viel wert darauf, dass man mich im Teamwork auch beim flüstern gut versteht. Deswegen hole ich mir noch das boompro. Eine Idee, wo ich das beziehen kann? Finde nur ausländische Anbieter.


 
Das musst du leider importieren, in Deutschland gibt's noch keinen Distributor dafür (warum auch immer)
Am besten einfach direkt von V-Moda bestellen


----------



## CryanB (15. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Neues Headset fürs Gaming + More / Astro A50 / Astro A40 / Logitech G930 / Alternative*

Das V-Moda muss leider zurückgeschickt werden. Zu klein und daher unbequem auf Dauer. Sehr schade, die Verarbeitung hat mir gefallen. Hoffe mit den COP habe ich mehr Glück.


----------



## CryanB (30. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Neues Headset fürs Gaming + More / Astro A50 / Astro A40 / Logitech G930 / Alternative*

Das COP wurde jetzt gründlich getestet. Sound hervorragend. Sehr ärgerlich: Nun werden schlecht vertonte Spielszenen und Musik mit niedriger Qualität gnadenlos hörbar. Der Tragekomfort ist gut. Die Ohrmuscheln sind größer als beim V-Moda. Die Kopfhörer könnten aber etwas mehr Wums vertragen. Liegt aber vermutlich am Xonar U7. Sobald ich dort die Impedanz auf 18 Ohm einstelle, kommt nur noch etwa 70% der Leistung raus.


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (30. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Neues Headset fürs Gaming + More / Astro A50 / Astro A40 / Logitech G930 / Alternative*

Dann stelle die doch höher, habe auch den CoP und die U7. Ja, die schlecht gemachte Spielszenen und Musik sind echt nervig damit, deshalb sagen auch einige user hier: Je besser der KH/Lautsprecher desto mehr verkleinert sich die Sammlung seiner Lieblingsmusik die man gerne hört 

Also mir reicht der Bass des CoP´s aus, ist halt kein Subwoofer aber für einen KH finde ich das schon gut^^


----------



## Jeanboy (30. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Neues Headset fürs Gaming + More / Astro A50 / Astro A40 / Logitech G930 / Alternative*

Gibt ja auch Bassregler


----------



## Darkseth (30. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Neues Headset fürs Gaming + More / Astro A50 / Astro A40 / Logitech G930 / Alternative*



CryanB schrieb:


> Das COP wurde jetzt gründlich getestet. Sound hervorragend. Sehr ärgerlich: Nun werden schlecht vertonte Spielszenen und Musik mit niedriger Qualität gnadenlos hörbar.


 Ohh, vergleichsweise sind die CoP da noch harmlos. Andere Hörer sind da DEUTLICH analytischer, und zeigen es dir noch deutlicher ^^



CryanB schrieb:


> Die Kopfhörer könnten  aber etwas mehr Wums vertragen.


 Schau dir mal die Ohrmuschel genau an vom CoP. Da ist son kleiner schalter  Mal etwas hochdrehen, und du hast mehr bass.



CryanB schrieb:


> Liegt aber vermutlich am Xonar U7.


 Eine Soundkarte soll nicht klingen. Der Kopfhörer soll klingen. Was dir am Klang nicht gefällt, liegt dann alleine am Kopfhörer, nicht an der soundkarte 



CryanB schrieb:


> Sobald ich dort die Impedanz auf 18 Ohm einstelle, kommt nur noch etwa  70% der Leistung raus.


 Man kann die Impendanz nicht verstellen.. Das ginge nur mit einem Regelbaren Wiederstand 
Du meinst wohl die Verstärkung.. Und das dürfte eher ne simple Lautstärkebegrenzung sein^^ das kannst du daher also so einstellen, wie der Lautstärke regelbereich für dich gut passt mit den einzelnen stufen.


----------



## CryanB (2. Januar 2014)

*AW: Neues Headset fürs Gaming + More / Astro A50 / Astro A40 / Logitech G930 / Alternative*



Darkseth schrieb:


> Ohh, vergleichsweise sind die CoP da noch harmlos. Andere Hörer sind da DEUTLICH analytischer, und zeigen es dir noch deutlicher ^^



Da hast Du wohl recht. 



> Schau dir mal die Ohrmuschel genau an vom CoP. Da ist son kleiner schalter  Mal etwas hochdrehen, und du hast mehr bass.



Dass man bei den COP die Bassintensität verändern kann, ist mir klar; mit Wums meinte ich dann eher die Lautstärke. 



> Eine Soundkarte soll nicht klingen. Der Kopfhörer soll klingen. Was dir am Klang nicht gefällt, liegt dann alleine am Kopfhörer, nicht an der soundkarte



Wenn mir der Klang nicht gefällt, dann kann es sehr wohl auch an den Softwareeinstellungen liegen. Die Xonar verfügt neben der üblichen Soundkartensoftware auch über eine separate Equalizer-Software. Zu viele Einstellungen für einen Laien wie mich. Ein mal etwas umgestellt und schon sucht man wieder 15 Min nach dem Reset oder der ursprünglichen Einstellung.



> Man kann die Impendanz nicht verstellen.. Das ginge nur mit einem Regelbaren Wiederstand
> Du meinst wohl die Verstärkung.. Und das dürfte eher ne simple Lautstärkebegrenzung sein^^ das kannst du daher also so einstellen, wie der Lautstärke regelbereich für dich gut passt mit den einzelnen stufen.



Ja, ich meinte die Verstärkung. Habe mich unklar ausgedrückt. Die Xonar-Software bietet da eine dreistufige Wahlmöglichkeit entsprechend der Impedanz. Der KH hat 18 Ohm, meine ich. Wenn ich aber die niedrigste Stufe in der Xonar-Software einstelle, dann wird das Signal deutlich leiser. Bei Computerspielen, bei denen es auf das Hören einiger Fußtritte ankommt, ist das zu wenig. Ich ging davon aus, dass man mit dieser Einstellung auch die Qualität verändert. Ist wohl nicht so. Tatsächlich geht es dann wohl wirklich nur um eine Lautstärkenbegrenzung.


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (2. Januar 2014)

*AW: Neues Headset fürs Gaming + More / Astro A50 / Astro A40 / Logitech G930 / Alternative*

Der KH hat 16 Ohmen ^^


----------



## Jeanboy (2. Januar 2014)

*AW: Neues Headset fürs Gaming + More / Astro A50 / Astro A40 / Logitech G930 / Alternative*



ExciteLetsPlay schrieb:


> Der KH hat 16 Ohmen ^^


 
Dass der CoP zu leise an einer U7 ist, kann ich mir nicht vorstellen...
Du kannst dir nicht die Ohren raushauen, ja.

Wie sind die Treibereinstellungen?


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (2. Januar 2014)

*AW: Neues Headset fürs Gaming + More / Astro A50 / Astro A40 / Logitech G930 / Alternative*

Also mir reicht das an der U7, habe dort meistens unter 50% Lautstärke


----------



## CryanB (7. Januar 2014)

*AW: Neues Headset fürs Gaming + More / Astro A50 / Astro A40 / Logitech G930 / Alternative*

Mit anderen Einstellungen passt das mit der Lautstärke. Bin von der Xonar und den COP wirklich begeistert.


----------



## Tsunami (12. Februar 2014)

*AW: Neues Headset fürs Gaming + More / Astro A50 / Astro A40 / Logitech G930 / Alternative*

Hi Leute ich hab mal eine Frage zum G930 und dem Astro A50 


Ich hab mir heute das G930 gekauft und komme überhaupt nicht damit klar das es komplett geschlossen und isoliert ist.
Bei mir fühlt sich das immer so an als würde man sich eine Muschel an den Ohren halten um das "Meeres Rauschen zu hören".

Mich würde interessieren ob das Astro A50 auch so geschlossen und isoliert ist ?


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (12. Februar 2014)

*AW: Neues Headset fürs Gaming + More / Astro A50 / Astro A40 / Logitech G930 / Alternative*

Ja sind die meiaten Headsets. Kauf dir lieber Kopfhöhrer plus Mic.  Da haste besseres Preis Leistungs Verhältnis


----------



## Darkseth (12. Februar 2014)

*AW: Neues Headset fürs Gaming + More / Astro A50 / Astro A40 / Logitech G930 / Alternative*

Was du meinst ist wohl ein grundrauschen vom headset.. Findest du oft bei minderwertigen USB Soundkarten und son mist.

Das A50 hat ne offene Bauweise.
Allerdings ist es... Müll. Kostet 300€, klingt schlechte rals 50-100€ Kopfhörer. Auch zum Gaming ist es schlechter geeignet als ein 28€ Superlux 681 evo.
Ergo: Ein 28€ Kopfhörer klingt besser, als dieses 300€ Headset.

Lies mal ab hier, bis Post #91: Astro A 40 oder Astro A 50 ? - Seite 4 - ComputerBase Forum

Ergo: Finger weg von diesem Gamer schrott... Mieser Klang, miese gegnerortung, miese Verarbeitung, mieser Tragekomfort, und NUR probleme.
Letztendlich bekommst du für 200€~ schon nen Kopfhörer, ein Ansteckmikro und eine Soundkarte, die alles um WELTEN besser wären in jeder Hinsicht, als ein Astro A50.


----------



## CryanB (14. Februar 2014)

*AW: Neues Headset fürs Gaming + More / Astro A50 / Astro A40 / Logitech G930 / Alternative*

Kann ich nur bestätigen. Siehe Diskussion oben... Die Beyerdynamics Custom One Pro Kopfhörer (geschlossene Bauweise) mit einer Xonar U7 Soundkarte und einem V-Moda Mikro sind sehr hochwertig. Zusammen rund 250 Euro.


----------

